
BrowserGap – An Isolated Browser - browsergap
https://github.com/dosyago/BrowserGap/tree/nexe-build
======
browsergap
you can run your browser anywhere. Then connect to it from anywhere. the point
is to make you safer and increase your privacy. thanks!

